# Banana Peper



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a garden this year and one of the very few things that have done good is my Banana Peper plants. I use all of them as they are produced but I I could spare a few bites for my Z boy, if he can have them.

I have only read that Green Bell Peper is ok for rabbits, green and orange for guinea pigs, so does anyone know if other typesof peper are okay? Including Banana Peper? Does it's hot-ness matter? I have the non-hotmild ones, my cousin has the HOT ones.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 16, 2009)

I have NO idea, but I too thought only green peppers were ok.

I haven't seen it on any lists I've looked through either, safe or otherwise. Does it have any other names or anything?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 17, 2009)

I honestly do not know. Anytime I see them or buy the seeds/plants it is just called Banana Peppers. Hmm....


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 17, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I have a garden this year and one of the very few things that have done good is my Banana Peper plants. I use all of them as they are produced but I I could spare a few bites for my Z boy, if he can have them.
> 
> I have only read that Green Bell Peper is ok for rabbits, green and orange for guinea pigs, so does anyone know if other typesof peper are okay? Including Banana Peper? Does it's hot-ness matter? I have the non-hotmild ones, my cousin has the HOT ones.


one question,why tempt fate???-i am always bedazzeled by peoples willingness to get away from basics and put their pets life in jeopardy,,if no-one,s going to call stupid ,,i will/.james waller:X


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 17, 2009)

I have saw you post quite a bit, number one you are hard to understand much of the time and number two I never gave him any. I am not "temping fate" in any way. I perfer for my boy to have a nice, healthy, varied diet. Just because it is not only pellets and hay, like you probably feed, does *not* make it wrong. I make sure something is O.K. to feed before doing so.

"willingness to get away from basics"

Pellets have not been around for very long, what where the "basics" before pellets? Grass and veggies, odviously. So if it worked for so long before people decided to make money off of crappy prepackaged food then it will work now.

Get the facts before calling me/what I am doing stupid.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Sam was just trying to find out if they were safe because it is something she has a lot of access to. In fact, this is exactly what she should be doing and is very sensible because she is doing her research before making changes which is all anyone can do 

Sam, I would steer away from it unless you get some concrete proof it's ok, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2009)

The mild banana peppers are fine. I wouldn't feed the hot ones.

Pam


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 18, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I have saw you post quite a bit, number one you are hard to understand much of the time and number two I never gave him any. I am not "temping fate" in any way. I perfer for my boy to have a nice, healthy, varied diet. Just because it is not only pellets and hay, like you probably feed, does *not* make it wrong. I make sure something is O.K. to feed before doing so.
> 
> "willingness to get away from basics"
> 
> ...





no--walking the fence for me.:biggrin2:,i will take my licks,if thats what it takes to get the word out.:coolness:history is full of people who believe in survival of the fittest:cry1:james waller


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2009)

If they're at all spicy, I wouldn't feed them. 

I can't take any spice myself - my mouth burns! I can't imagine one of the buns feeling that way.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 18, 2009)

"I can't take any spice myself - my mouth burns! I can't imagine one of the buns feeling that way."

Rabbits have less taste buds than we do, if I remember correctly. So hot to us may not be hot to them.

The peppers are not really hot unless fried, like I like to do for my veggie burgers.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2009)

Banana pepper is fine, as long as it's mild. I have a ton in my garden and the guys love them, so it's a win-win for me! I can't eat them all, and they like them!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 21, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Banana pepper is fine, as long as it's mild. I have a ton in my garden and the guys love them, so it's a win-win for me! I can't eat them all, and they like them!


:nerves1-is this where i beg for forgivenessray:,,:blushan:-or maybe a catagory for me,,sincerely sorry-james waller


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 21, 2009)

*james waller wrote: *


> *bunnybunbunb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have a garden this year and one of the very few things that have done good is my Banana Peper plants. I use all of them as they are produced but I I could spare a few bites for my Z boy, if he can have them.
> ...


hey,,:blushan:-a difference of opinion-so sorry,,please accept my appologyray:sincerely james waller:rollseyes


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

No worries! I agree that it doesn't make sense to tempt fate for no reason. I think my guys prefer the normal veggies like parsley and romaine the best in any case. However, some of us do have a reason to try some of these veggies--an abundance of them in the garden!


----------

